# Man this stuff is fun!!!



## Pointpuller (Apr 3, 2011)

Shot 6 this morning spawning in the shallows, went back to the house for a snack, went back and shot 6 more.  Gadsden Co. FL.  Im new at this after 30 years of bowhunting and it is a blast!!!  Plenty of misses and equipment failures but Im figuring it out as I go.


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats. I have yet to see anyone, that likes to hunt and fish, not love bowfishing. If the equipment failure was the hand reel, I would suggest a spinner or a bottle. I started with a recure and a hand reel. When I finally got some better retrieval, I thought I had died and went to heaven.


----------



## Michael (Apr 4, 2011)

After the spawn dies off, try going at night. You'll need a partner to hold the Q-beam, but if you think shooting carp during the day is fun, just wait until you try it at night!


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys.  As for the equipment trouble here is what all went wrong.  2 points pulled off, 3 nocks fell off, line broke, serving broke, and 4 snap backs.  There is definetly a lot to learn.  I bought a couple of arrows with a slide attachment so Im hoping getting the line out in front of the reel will eliminate the snap backs.  I think I should also do my own gluing of the points and nocks.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 5, 2011)

the slides will help a lot but a good muzzy reel seat and a reel will make your smile a mile wide !  add a third hand to help pull arrows out of the mud and you will be set.  thanks for sharing the pic with us too !!!!


----------



## RiverRunner (Apr 5, 2011)

Pointpuller said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.  As for the equipment trouble here is what all went wrong.  2 points pulled off, 3 nocks fell off, line broke, serving broke, and 4 snap backs.  There is definetly a lot to learn.  I bought a couple of arrows with a slide attachment so Im hoping getting the line out in front of the reel will eliminate the snap backs.  I think I should also do my own gluing of the points and nocks.



Where are you going?  I'm in Havana, have Airboat will travel!  That's all I have is my Dads old Bear recurve and a hand real held on with electrical tape.    Hit me up on PM if you like.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 5, 2011)

RiverRunner, PM sent.


----------

